# Reforming or Conforming? Post-Conservative Evangelicals and the Emerging Church



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 28, 2013)

Reforming or Conforming? Post-Conservative Evangelicals and the Emerging Church

Has anyone read this book? Does it have good 'overall' coverage of the key issues in relation to the Emerging Church?

Thanks.


----------

